# GZK Pouch Cutting Die



## stevekt

A few weeks ago I received a GZK Pouch Cutting Die in pattern MAD9. The die is built well. It seems very sturdy. I do think the springs that pop the leather out of the hole punches are way too strong. As much as I tried I could not use the die with a hammer. Every time I tried the springs would push the leather off the blades and would reposition it with each blow causing multiple cuts instead of one clean cut.

The only way I could get it to cut clean was to press it slowly between 3 clamps. With the 3 clamps I can get great looking pouches that are far nicer than I could cut with a scissors, rotary cutter, or exacto. I think if they used weaker springs in the hole punches it would work a lot better with a hammer. Or they could use no springs at all and leave the back end open to push the leather holes out with a wire or toothpick.

I have been having a lot of fun experimenting with different types of leather. Overall I would recommend this product but be prepared for some initial challenges. Happy shooting.

Sorry if this is not the correct forum for this topic. Moderator, please move if necessary.


----------



## stevekt

More photos.


----------



## Northerner

The die sure makes nice pouches. Possibly it was designed to be used with a press rather than a hammer.


----------



## 31610

Can u access the springs ? Maybe good old utube have some tips on it


----------



## ShootnCoastie

I didn't think I was going to get one, but I caved in. I figured, I might as well get one while I can. I wound up getting the MAD7 as this was closest to the SuperSure pouches that I have been using. The microfiber pouch material that I purchased on a previous order was a big kicker for me to purchase the die. I made pouches out of it using leather cutting rounds and liked the way the material felt.

As for the die, I too ran into the same problem with the provided small piece of ABS plastic that was included with the die. I could not get a clean cut, the springs made it a little difficult to hold the ABS piece flat and it would wobble around.

I just got a larger piece of scrap wood and a decent weight hammer. I started out with a small ball peen hammer, but a heavier hammer is the way to go. With a well placed whack of the hammer, I could get a 80% cut, pressing most of the material into the die. Then I use a smaller piece of wood to finish off. It usually takes the one good whack and then two small ones.

Pictured is a laminated microfiber and plain microfiber.


----------



## bcuyle

Where did you order your die from? Website address if you have it please.


----------



## ShootnCoastie

bcuyle said:


> Where did you order your die from? Website address if you have it please.


Here you go: https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=6a58da7788a14083a93e76e19fc1ab44

If you purchase $59 or more, expedited shipping is included. From China to East Coast, I received my package in about seven days.


----------



## wombat

I've got the exact die



stevekt said:


> A few weeks ago I received a GZK Pouch Cutting Die in pattern MAD9. The die is built well. It seems very sturdy. I do think the springs that pop the leather out of the hole punches are way too strong. As much as I tried I could not use the die with a hammer. Every time I tried the springs would push the leather off the blades and would reposition it with each blow causing multiple cuts instead of one clean cut.
> 
> The only way I could get it to cut clean was to press it slowly between 3 clamps. With the 3 clamps I can get great looking pouches that are far nicer than I could cut with a scissors, rotary cutter, or exacto. I think if they used weaker springs in the hole punches it would work a lot better with a hammer. Or they could use no springs at all and leave the back end open to push the leather holes out with a wire or toothpick.
> 
> I have been having a lot of fun experimenting with different types of leather. Overall I would recommend this product but be prepared for some initial challenges. Happy shooting.
> 
> Sorry if this is not the correct forum for this topic. Moderator, please move if necessary.


I've got the exact same die and love it. But there was a learning curve. The first time I tried it was on the work bench and it barely made a dent, so then I tried it on the back of the vise, which has a small anvil. Once it was on the anvil, just a couple of light taps with a normal carpenters hammer and it worked beautifully. I admit the little bit of poly he gives you is too small but you get used to it and when it wears out I'll just cut a proper sized one from an old cutting board.

THE ANVIL IS THE SECRET


----------



## Tex-Shooter

That is a simple light weight steel rule die! It has no stress relive slots, no auto relief rubber and is not made for a long life. You can buy a really good heavy duty solid die to do the same thing here in the USA for about the same money with out these advantages. Here is one of mine to show what I mean! This one don't have a center hole as I don't like it and finger form! PS nice copy of my shape!


----------



## Fasty

I've bought a MAD6 a time ago and after a time of trying and testing I'm fine with it. I use a press to cut the pouches but a hammer also works fine if you pay attention to a few things. Have a look at this video which is added in the description of the die cut on the gzk site, it helped me a lot to understand the whole thing.


----------



## stevekt

Another piece of advice I would give is to use oven cleaner to get the tape residue off the back of the die. I have purchased 4 dies from GZK and each was heavily wrapped in cellophane tape that had a very strong odor and left behind a sticky thick residue. I've tried dish soap, WD-40, and Simple Green but I've found Easy Off oven cleaner works best.


----------



## fsa46

I used an arbor press when I was making my own pouches. It's a lot better then hitting it with a hammer IMO.

Another thing I did was to use a hard wood, ( I used oak ) and use the END GRAIN ONLY. You will get clean cuts ever time and more important, will not damage your die. Using any wood on the side will damage your die. Even plywood ( as stated in the video ) will damage and shorten the life of your die.


----------



## Steel_Balls

Tex-Shooter said:


> That is a simple light weight steel rule die! It has no stress relive slots, no auto relief rubber and is not made for a long life. You can buy a really good heavy duty solid die to do the same thing here in the USA for about the same money with out these advantages. Here is one of mine to show what I mean! This one don't have a center hole as I don't like it and finger form! PS nice copy of my shape!
> 
> View attachment 258414
> View attachment 258416


I know this is an old thread, but I was wondering if you could tell me where to get one of these type cutters in the US?

Thanks in advance!


----------

